# La Spaz Viv2 water connection hose



## Christianf (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone know the diameter of the water connection hose, my machine lands next week and I'd like to get the water supply ready.

the manual says nothing!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost all European machines have a 3/8"bsp male connector on the chassis. The braided flexihose supplied has 3/8"bsp female on both ends. You will need a 3/8" x 1/2" or 3/8" x 3/4" adaptor for your mains water connection.


----------



## Christianf (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice one. I've bought some adaptors to allow me to hook the machine up to my existing water filter 1/4" hose.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If your Water Filter goes via a Flowmeter I found I needed to use 3 adaptors to match the pipe exiting the Flowmeter.

Only one adaptor required connecting direct to a washing machine tap.


----------

